# Ongelmia java-configin kanssa *ratkaistu*

## Mat1as

On ollut niin paljon muita kiireitä, mutta pääsin pitkästä aikaa päivittämään gentoota. Ongelmia kuitenkin tuli matkaan ja sain niistä ratkaistua jo kaiken tätä yhtä kohtaa vaille, joka liittyy javaan.

Kun komennan emerge -uDva world:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been 

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

dev-java/java-config:2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0-r1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/java-config-2.1.6', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/swt-3.3.1.1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/ant-core-1.7.0-r1', 'nomerge')

    ('installed', '/', 'dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5', 'nomerge')

    (and 12 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Mitä ihmettä minun pitäisi tehdä? Javaa en ole sorkkinut pitkään aikaan. Pitääkö minun valita jotain uusia versioita, poistaa jotain vanhaa tms.?

Edit: Ainiin, se pakollinen emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 25 May 2008 11:38:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -02 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/service"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-ph

p5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon -02 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fi_FI.UTF-8"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180

 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam 

firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv isdnlog jack jpeg jpg kde kerberos ldap mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap n

curses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection s

dl session spell spl sse ssl svg symlink tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv z

lib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug 

ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alia

s authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex

 cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio me

m_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DE

VICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIRC_DEVI

CES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, P

ORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Mat1as on Mon May 26, 2008 12:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Make

 *Mat1as wrote:*   

> 
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0-r1', 'nomerge')
> ...

 

Onko sulla siis asennettuna app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0-r1, joka on amd64 paketti, kun sun ympäristösi on x86, jolloin tuota pakettia ei pitäisi olla mahdollista asentaa.

  -- Markku

----------

## Mat1as

 *Make wrote:*   

>  *Mat1as wrote:*   
> 
>   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/java-config-2.0.33-r1', 'merge') pulled in by
> 
>     ('installed', '/', 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-java-1.6.0-r1', 'nomerge')
> ...

 

Kiitos tosi paljon!   :Very Happy: 

En osannutkaan arvata, että olisi noin pienestä kiinni.

----------

